# Batson Eternity



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful looking rod. Can't wait to hear how it works


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

My wife wants me to build her next one on that blank..
that is a great looking rod. Nice work!!


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Very sharp. Love the thread work.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Good looking rod! Haven't tried that blank but I have been impressed with other Batson blanks.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sweet rod love the wraps, you got skills!!!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!

I hope to put it to the test soon. They feel great and look sweet. Can ya tell I like blue?......
I believe this blank replaced the xsw72mL which I have built and fish 3 religiously. This one is a Eternity2 ETES72ML


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Yep, we know ya like blue! Really nice build, lots of time in the fade wrap and marbling!! Great color combo!


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

2400tman said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I hope to put it to the test soon. They feel great and look sweet. Can ya tell I like blue?......
> I believe this blank replaced the xsw72mL which I have built and fish 3 religiously. This one is a Eternity2 ETES72ML


I believe they have a few of these at Cut Rate, are those the same ones?
They are in the 120.00 range right ?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

okmajek said:


> I believe they have a few of these at Cut Rate, are those the same ones?
> They are in the 120.00 range right ?


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Jerry! 
I really wanted a set of your grips like the last ones you did but I already had this glued up a couple months ago. It got put on hold while I was finishing others.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Goodness that is a beautiful build!


----------



## mlv (Oct 12, 2007)

That...Is Very Nice...!!...


ML...


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice build Chris, love the colors.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Clint!


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking good Chris! That blue on blue looks really nice together!


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

2400tman said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice build!!! These RainShadow Eternity2 have been very hard to keep in stock!! But if you have one, they are so worth it! Tell us about your experience fishing with it??


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! They are sweet for sure!!!! This one is a ETSML72. A little stiffer than the XSW72ML to me. 

I haven't fished it yet but very soon I hope. I'll give a full report.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

2400tman said:


> Thank you! They are sweet for sure!!!! This one is a ETSML72. A little stiffer than the XSW72ML to me.
> 
> I haven't fished it yet but very soon I hope. I'll give a full report.


Thank you so much!! Well these aren't the direct replacement for the RX8... The new Eternity2 is by far our flagship model!

This is basically the breakdown of models:

Eternity2
RX8+
Immortal/RX8
Revelation
RX7
RX6
RX4
Eglass
Solid Glass


----------

